# Olma Watch Help



## ralva (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

New to the forums, I hope I'm in the right place to post this 

Grandpa died some 15 years ago and with other stuff I got his watch. I'm trying to find info about it , year, catalog, replacement parts (when needed), etc.

I used it at my weding, 6 years ago when I sent it to a swiss clock shop in town to have it cleaned, one of the guys told me not to change the cover as it was not very common to find this magnify glass thing over the date. I took his advice and just polish the cover, looks perfect.

The watch works as a charm, is just a bit fragile for me to use. Does anyone have any info about this watches that can share? I can't find anything about it on line, not even a picture..

Thanks, pics to follow.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

These watches do come up now and again on the evil bay, I had an Olma electric from the 1960s that I sold to another member not to long ago. I think they are more common in the far east, did your grandad work overseas or visit that region for a holiday perhaps. Not a lot more I can tell you but they are quite well made with swiss movements. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## ralva (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, Dom.

All I know is that was purchased with one of my grandpa's first salaries. Around 1950's ? Not idea at all, I remember Grandpa telling the story.

He was Italian and he lived and studied in Peru. I was hoping to be able to find a serial number catalog or something.. anyone?


----------

